
Attention in Conversational AI and Learning Reusable Patterns - bendyBus
https://medium.com/rasa-blog/attention-dialogue-and-learning-reusable-patterns-5d6bd18ef9f0
======
ewoo
Great post guys! Sounds like a good approach. Looking forward to reading the
paper to see how you modeled your training inputs (sequence of intents vs
actions?). Also reminded me of an RL problem where you can consider your
intents as states and the utterances as actions, where you can model a reward
function based on the least amount of steps taken to reaching a fulfillment
action.

------
wrathagom
Always impressed with the Rasa team's work!

